# Reactivating the Bionic Man



## bionicman2k (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello Martial Art Warriors,

My name is Derrick "BionicMan"Clark. I'm a up and coming self-defense instructor, performing strongman and anti-bullying advocate. I open my account on here in 2011!  I probably didn't participated that much on this forum. At a point of time...I put the martial art stuff on the side to focus on other endeavors. 

Now! I been getting myself back inshape for the martial arts. I did a few performances at a community event!
I feel this is my calling to help others to get involved in martial arts, strength and conditioning and follow their dreams.


----------



## donald1 (Aug 31, 2015)

Nice to meet you. What style of martial art do you practice?


----------



## bionicman2k (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, I took up karate as a kid! I train for 3 months!  Didn't really like karate. So now! I'm training  Muay Thai and mixing up defensive tactic training.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Aug 31, 2015)

What type of martial art do you think you'll be doing?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 1, 2015)

Welcome to MT and I hope you succeed in achieving your dream


----------



## bionicman2k (Sep 2, 2015)

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to MT and I hope you succeed in achieving your dream




Thanks! I'm ready to brand my alter-ego/performing name the Bionic Man.


----------



## bionicman2k (Sep 2, 2015)

This is one of my feats of strength demostration for my fingers! If I have to grab someone throat in self-defense.


----------

